# Sharpening a Takeda Gyuto



## gic (Jan 19, 2013)

I just bought through the Kitchen Knife forums (great forum by the way) a lovely hand forged 240 Takeda AS Gyuto that needs thinning. I want to do right by this beautiful knife so I wonder what people think is the best angles to use?

I'm thinking a 10 or 12 degree relief bevel and a 15 degree bevel at the cutting edge?? Or, is this absurd for a knife of this caliber and I shouldn't do a compound bevel at all...

Thanks!


----------



## Benuser (Jan 19, 2013)

Why not sticking first with the existing bevels using the Magic Marker Trick and adapt only later in function of the results? Or try the most acute angle you may realize when thinning and lift the spine a very little for the very edge. If necessary you may add a single microbevel.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 19, 2013)

Do the entire bevel from black finish down to the edge all in one. If you feel the need to increase the angle slightly at the edge do so with the polishing stones or strop.


----------

